# mod_rewrite... links ändern sich nicht



## thespecialx (22. Juli 2007)

hallo, 

nach einer langen nacht gebe ich auf   ich hatte Folgendes versucht

index.php?username=bla bla

mit 

RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/?$ index.php?username=$1 [L]

klappt zwar auch..wenn ich "username" in der Adressenzeile angebe

also seite.de/username

was aber nicht klappt ist : ich habe auf meiner seite einige links der benutzer.. und die sollen auch in deiser form wiedergegeben werden, doch die stehen in der index.php?username=blabla Form

wie kann ich dies realisieren dass die links in der gewünschten Form stehen ? 
danke..


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juli 2007)

Mit „mod_rewrite“ ist dort nichts zu machen, da es nur auf Anfragen an den Server reagieren kann. Das muss deine Anwendung schon selbst machen.


----------

